# Cotton top tamarin or similar.



## Steve95 (May 6, 2012)

First let me be clear, I am not an impulse buyer because 'aww that's cute and cool.' I care about any animal, seriously, I get angry if a goldfish isn't housed properly! I am asking these questions because it would be of great interest to me to own a small troop of primates, in the distant future, when I am settled and have a decent income. So please do not accuse me of any thing that may suggest I am another ignorant buyer. Far from it! I aspire to work at monkey world. I am in love with that place and what they do!
I know this place seems to have the most resonable keepers of primates that seem to have good experience and know how. So I would like to ask these basic questions to build my knowledge of the hobby.
How much time do they require after general feeding and cleaning out?
Which primate is least expensive to keep and house? Cotton top tamarins seem feasible, but I'm knew to this.
What veterinary care are they likely to need?
Can they be neutered?
Once experience is gained how achievable is breeding? (This would he of interest to me, once I have learnt much more!)

any other info please tell me what you know and if I think of anymore questions I will post them.

Also, please look at this if you care for the animals you treat so well but others don't.

Monkey World Ape Rescue Centre

It is a petition by monkey world. In brief: It does not want to ban the keeping of primates but have regulations that ensure there welfare in private home similar to regulations enforced upon zoos.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

I am sorry but as far as monkey world is concerned they can go and f--k themselves ,thats my view


----------



## Steve95 (May 6, 2012)

And why is that? Please expand.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Private keepers sell there surplus for money - if they are sold at the right age what is wrong with that -its ok for monkey world to charge an entrance free ,why isnt it free of charge ,should private keepers give there surplus away ,what would happen to all of them then

Monkey world were private keepers the same as all of us ,but now they are a money making business

Yes you might say that they charge to feed all their animals ,isnt that what private keepers do as well by selling their surplus

Monkey world are irresponsible keepers ,if no one goes there and pays an entrance fee ,how would they be able to keep their animals

HOW DO WE KNOW THAT THEY DONT SELL THEIR SURPLUS

Monkey world are going down this route because they failed trying to ban primate keeping ,i wish they would bring in some legislation but how would they police it ,they cant even do it with the dwal

I am not saying it is right but dont zoos pass animals around all of the time.


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*Cotton top Tamarin or similiar*

DO NOT SIGN THE PETITION!

Monkey World (Dorset) & Wild Futures (Cornwall) were involved in an attempt by Sheryll Murray MP to present a Bill to Parliament to 'Ban the Keeping of Primates as Pets'. The proposed Bill was not about banning the keeping of primates as pets, but sought to ban the keeping & breeding of ALL primate species by private keepers!

Both Monkey World & Wild Futures are effectively private keepers ( one a limited company, the other a pseudo-charity) who consider that they are the only organisations who should keep and breed primates. Both organisations are in it for MONEY - pure & simple!

If you wish to support them - kiss goodbye to any idea of keeping primates!

Sheryll Murray's Bill has failed - but they will keep trying to gather support for a ban on keeping & breeding primates.

Steve95 - please consider editing your post and delete the Petition!


----------



## Steve95 (May 6, 2012)

Ok, I understand. I'm still trying to figure out how to edit that post to get rid of the petition bit, because this thread is not about that. 
Clearly we have different views of monkey world, set up as a sanctuary, originally only charging and letting people come in because they needed to. I do not think keeping primates should be band but do think it should be regulated so the animals have proper enclosures/care.

But for now because I don't want differing opinions to get in the way, and since I'm new I don't want to be bursting in saying you should be doing this or that, can someone just answer my questions so that my understanding of keeping primates can grow.

Thanks duffey


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

I would be glad to answer anything i can help with.
Most has been asked numerous times anyway..
Theres quite alot of info on ekf.
If you pm the mod they will remove the link to this petition..
I enjoy monkey world as well.
But watch it muted....
Sorry for mentioning another forum folks.
Good work spotting Duffy...lol


----------



## Steve95 (May 6, 2012)

What do you mean, 'watch it muted?'


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

With no sound.
Only when anyone with the name Cronin.
Past and present...
My ears can only listen to so much piffle.


----------



## Steve95 (May 6, 2012)

Well I've never noticed it, but I've never watched it from a critical point of view. But surely you can't disagree with the work they are doing. And Jim founded the place with good intentions and the place has helped a lot of primate victims enjoy the rest of their days.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

As primate keepers, we are seen as the target of Monkey World's work, & we know that what you see on the TV from Monkey World, is only the parts they want the public to see. Yes, they do some great work, for example, with rescuing the 80 (or whatever it was) Capuchins from the lab in Brazil. But I am sure there are things that go on, that don't get broadcast, aren't made public & wouldn't be seen in a good light.

If you use this forum's search facility, search for the word 'primate', 'monkey', 'marmoset' or whatever, & you will find a list of threads containing questions galore that have been asked & answered many times before. :2thumb:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

One thing I find strange about MW is that they breed the animals !!!.

Now fair enough breed the rare species but they appear to breed common species too. 

Surely every new addition by breeding is less space for a rescue ?

Agree with everything else that has been said about MW and share animalsbeebees sentiment in his first post :2thumb:.

Just my opinion : victory:.

Back to the OP's questions. 

I have only a small collection but it is fairly time consuming. Chopping food, making gum, spot cleaning, weekly muck out, partial rub down of branches etc., potential handrearing etc.


Vet wise, can't really advise as other than a pair of Marmosets bought in extremely poor condition ( knowingly ) mine have not really required vet treatment.
What everyone will advise is that you try to seek a vet who has experience with primates :2thumb:.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Steve95 said:


> Well I've never noticed it, but I've never watched it from a critical point of view. But surely you can't disagree with the work they are doing. And Jim founded the place with good intentions and the place has helped a lot of primate victims enjoy the rest of their days.


Ive never wstched at first with critical point of view.
But you start to hear more and more each time.
They think there should be only them...

They may very well in some tv dumb struck peoples views.
But they dont tell the truth...
And make big mistakes..

Trying to house c tops with commons..
Stupid.
Didnt work...
But some of us would have known that...
Funding....more than you know....

Plus if you value them.
Why do you want to go against them.
And try to get into small primates..?


----------



## Steve95 (May 6, 2012)

Kadakira - They breed the unendangered ones rarely because they have trouble with a couple of the chimps getting the pill. On one chimp the pill didn't work very well at all.

Peter - I support there work, the conservation and the rescuing of the animals. I don't agree with a ban on primate keeping, but I think there should be some regulations, mainly for breeders, but of course it is near impossible to enforce. Their recent petition seemed to be for regulations not a ban.


Until the other day I didn't realise how easy it was to get a primate. I thought they just a one off owned by ignorant posh kids. That was until I googled primate for sale and soon found a easy way to get one. I was very surprised I must admit!


----------



## 1930sam (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't keep primates, I don't have the facilities or the finances to be able to do so properly, so I don't.

I do agree with what monkeyworld do in theory, there are abused and neglected monkeys out there. I just don't think places like it should get political, or if they do they should involve responsible keepers and have them on side. 

Just my thoughts as a complete outsider to the primate keepers.


----------



## Steve95 (May 6, 2012)

I like that thought Sam. I mean, they refuse to get political about animal testing, so why not the same with the pet trade. Sure the illegal one needs monitoring, but there needs to be a divide between people that house the primates appropriately and those that put them in a cage or have them singular around a house.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

1930sam said:


> I don't keep primates, I don't have the facilities or the finances to be able to do so properly, so I don't.
> 
> I do agree with what monkeyworld do in theory, there are abused and neglected monkeys out there. I just don't think places like it should get political, or if they do they should involve responsible keepers and have them on side.
> 
> Just my thoughts as a complete outsider to the primate keepers.


Couldnt have put any better.
Something needs done for defo.

Ive said it thousands of times..
Even ssking this very forum to help monitor sales.
Adverts at yound ages etc.

But it will take some form of monitored law.

Theres thousands out there kept inadequatelly...

And too many that look on them as a means to a gain..


----------



## Steve95 (May 6, 2012)

Just want to say possibly tomorrow I may be visiting wild futures (never heard of it until this thread) because I like to see monkeys. But if I get a chance I shall question them about their campaign.

What makes them different to a sufficient private keeper? Etc


----------



## 1930sam (Sep 12, 2011)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> And too many that look on them as a means to a gain..


^This.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

1930sam said:


> ^This.


I meant breading and selling...
All and every time.
Not leaving long enough to carry and learn parenting skills.
Why say you keep as natural as you can.
And deprive them of what they do.
Thrive in family troops...
Plus lots more but its old soap..lol


----------

